# Moebius Forgotten Prisoner



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A quick weekend build that I just finished:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Weekend build? Jeez, the last time I built one of these it took almost that long just to fill the ejector pin marks and carve the detail back into the hands and feet. :lol:

Nice work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work. :cheers2:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice take on him! I get tired of the same brown suit...and he also looks like he has some age to him.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

djmadden99 said:


> Nice take on him! I get tired of the same brown suit...and he also looks like he has some age to him.


It is strange, but the suit is black with light gray and white drybrushing but the camera sees the drybrushing as shades of blue.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

krlee said:


> A quick weekend build that I just finished:


Nice job on a classic kit! That was definitely a weekend well spent. This was a childhood favorite of mine and definitely on my "to do" list. What colors and brands of paint did you use? Any more images to share?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

pob63 said:


> Nice job on a classic kit! That was definitely a weekend well spent. This was a childhood favorite of mine and definitely on my "to do" list. What colors and brands of paint did you use? Any more images to share?


I used Testors Flat Black on the figure's suit, the base, rats, snake, spider and wall. I painted all of the bones with Apple Barrel Antique Parchment Matte Acrylic Paint. I drybrushed Model Master Rust on all of the chains, shackles and bars. The base (wall and floor) was drybrushed first with Testors brown, Model Master Dark flesh, Model Master Light Ghost Gray, and Testors Flat White. Testors Flat White was used on the Prisoner's shirt and Tamiya Flat Red on the sash. The Prisoner was drybrushed with the Light Ghost Gray and White. The rats were drybrushed with Flat brown and Light Ghost gray, The tails were painted with Dark Flesh. I overcoated the tails with Tamiya smoke to make them dirty. The bones and Prisoner's shirt were also coated with the smoke to give them the aged look. I also coated the wall and floor with the smoke. The snake's eyes and mouth were painted with the Tamiya red, the fangs picked out in flat white and then the entire snake was coated with the clear smoke. The antique parchment was used to paint the leg stripes on the spider, it was then drybrushed lightly with the brown color. Everything except the snake was sprayed with Testor's dullcoat. I noticed in the picture I need to go back and pick out the rat's eyes with a drop of the smoke.
Unfortunately, I did not make a build log for this, I just threw it together on friday night and spent the rest of the weekend painting it.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, because I'm just as interested in a modeler's process as I am in his results. Your end result demonstrates the incredible amount of detail that can drawn from an "out-of-the-box" build through a competent and well executed paint job. I hope you'll be submitting a few more images.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

pob63 said:


> Thanks for the info, because I'm just as interested in a modeler's process as I am in his results. Your end result demonstrates the incredible amount of detail that can drawn from an "out-of-the-box" build through a competent and well executed paint job. I hope you'll be submitting a few more images.


Here are a few more showing some of the details a little better.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great work on this. Man. I wish I could be that productive on a weekend!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Some of the best rust effects on those chains that I've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------

